# Harford chalk mines



## Mikeymutt (Mar 23, 2014)

Norwich is full of chalk mines,many are now filled in and sealed up..this one at harford is situated on the outskirts of Norwich and was the last one to close down..I visited with a none member and this was my first explore underground,sorry about a few selfies but you can't help yourself.


































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Woofem (Mar 23, 2014)

i like those pictures alot mate


----------



## krela (Mar 23, 2014)

Nicely lit for your first time underground! Interesting to see something other than limestone and slate.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 23, 2014)

krela said:


> Nicely lit for your first time underground! Interesting to see something other than limestone and slate.



Thank you krela..I was practicing taking long exposures with a torch.so quite pleased..all we got around here is chalk,so you won't get much slate


----------



## smiler (Mar 23, 2014)

I liked that, Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 23, 2014)

These are the best I,ve seen of chalk mines! Awesome photos thank you for making my day.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 23, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> These are the best I,ve seen of chalk mines! Awesome photos thank you for making my day.



Why thank you so much


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 23, 2014)

Interesting stuff, well captured photos too


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 23, 2014)

I seriously love these photos, it's like another world down there in the darkness. You've got a good "Michael Myers" pic at the end!!! Only joking! ;-)


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 24, 2014)

Great photos. You never really think 'Underground' when you think of Norwich!


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 24, 2014)

very nice indeed,thanks


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 26, 2014)

Once again Mm, outstanding work considering you're practising long exposure. That mine is one of the best out of the chalk mines in Norwich, and extends some 1.6 kilometres under Eaton golf course. I had a hell of a scare down there on my first visit when we were around 1 km in the air became very stale and thin. I had difficulties breathing and had to get out as fast as!. In saying, that it's a wonderful labyrinth of history and ... well chalk. Very well done, and keep the good stuff coming!... loving your style.


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (May 1, 2014)

thats a cool place mate wana check this out


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 1, 2014)

Northantz_Urbex said:


> thats a cool place mate wana check this out



It's worth checking out.not huge about an hour in there.but full of character.


----------

